# Phoenix / Airwire problem



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My pal has an MTH GG1 with an Airwire G3 and a Phoenix P8 card.


20220228_135338_jack-gg1-board1775×924 490 KB



20220228_135311_jack-gg1-sound1920×1440 273 KB

The loco was running and sounding fine for about an hour, then the sound went off and a while later the loco slowed and stopped. We assumed the battery might be getting low, but the charger showed no sign of charging.

I took the body off and found those 2 cards, some decent wiring and some rubbish, including duct tape insulation, wire nuts, and weird loose wires. Testing the battery showed 15.5V, which isn’t bad for a Cordless Renovations 14.4V Lithium pack. Tracing the power to the G3 card all seemed well.

Initially when I powered it up and turned on the TX, we got a green LED and a red LED and the loco tried to move on the table top when I gave it some power. No Sound. Then after a bit more fiddling with the wires we got just a blink from the green and no red. No sign of power at the G3 interface. I took out the red + and got power, but when I tried to push it back we got a spark and nothing. I think the battery protection was cutting power due to a short.

So after more inspection and testing, we got the green LED and then I found there were hot spots on the board - very hot! Looks like it might be fried?

Still not a peep from the P8 sound card. Is there any way to test that on its own? It is receiving battery power but I can't see how to test it other than that.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike Kkidman (Jan 1, 2022)

D


Pete Thornton said:


> My pal has an MTH GG1 with an Airwire G3 and a Phoenix P8 card.
> 
> 
> 20220228_135338_jack-gg1-board1775×924 490 KB
> ...


Do you have a P8 instruction book?
Power it with a speaker connected, you should get sound.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a 1:32 model?

MTH?

i know mth made an ho scale one.... Sure it is not a USAT?

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I think they did make one in 1/32 somewhere around 2010???


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, I did find it, some years ago, thanks, was not aware of it, found one in the 2007 catalog, but don't know how late they were manufactured.

Knowing MTH, they probably had motorized pantographs. 

Thanks Paul


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Knowing MTH, they probably had motorized pantographs.


Not this one, as far as I can see. 


Mike Kkidman said:


> Do you have a P8 instruction book?
> Power it with a speaker connected, you should get sound.


I did find the P8 book on Phoenix's website and the instructions for testing. Incidentally, you have to do a little more than power and a speaker:
"The power pins (C1:1, C1:2) must see at least 9V and the speed pins (C1:6, C1:7) must register at least 0.5V for the system to make sound. It may be something as simple as the volume being turned down,"
Which also explains why it made no sound until the Airwire G3 linked and triggered it. I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

On the G3 if the board is not set to the same frequency as the throttle, the board will reset to frequency 0. The RED LED will light if the two are linked.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The RED LED will light if the two are linked.


Yes. The loco ran for a while, and when I took the body off the red LED lit after I turned on the TX. I figured that meant it was linked, and the manual confirmed my suspicions.

Unfortunately all I get now is a burned finger. . . .


----------

